# Add new stream service



## CyberGameTV (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello. 

We (team of cybergame.tv) start open alfa test of our new stream service - reall.tv
Can Developers add our server to settings file? 
I already make config:


```
ReAll.TV : {
    id : 14
    servers : {
      "RU Moscow Server" : rtmp://live.reall.tv:9999/live
    }
  }
```

Thank You.


----------

